# Smoking with Citrus wood



## rrsteve (Dec 3, 2009)

Hope someone has an answer for me. Had a series of thunder storms come through our area last night  and the wind uprooted an old grapfruit tree we had in the back yard. I was waiting until I had a few more sheckles so I could hire someone to cut the thing down and cart it away. Oh well, "tme waits for no man." My question is can I smoke with grapefruit wood (after it has seasoned, of course)?
Bob


----------



## the iceman (Dec 3, 2009)

Short answer... Absolutely!


----------



## fire it up (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't see why not, most fruit woods are perfectly safe.
Never heard of using grapefruit wood but would be interesting.


----------



## mr mac (Dec 3, 2009)

I'd say no.  Just ship it to me and I'll dispose of it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Actually, any fruit wood would be fine to smoke with.  By all means, let us know how it compares to the more common fruit woods like apple and cherry.


----------



## rrsteve (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the answers, you guys always come through
Bob


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 3, 2009)

Go easy with it.  Grapefruit can come on pretty strong.   I had a friend refer to it as "Mesquite Lite"


----------



## alx (Dec 3, 2009)

Took the words out of my mouth...The different fruit woods have some different characteristics.....Apple,Pear and peach being the mildest and more common around here....


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well I was about tosay yes you can use it but now I hear that is will be ok I didn't know that it was or is a strong wood but thats why I hang out in this place. To learn


----------



## smoking snow (Dec 3, 2009)

we are lucky up here to get the fruit let alone the trees.


----------

